#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-20
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<huats> morning
<leoquant> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<paultag> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> ping em all again!
<paultag> they're lame
<cjohnston> ouch
<cjohnston> paultag: whats the lp ~teamname for the LC
<paultag> cjohnston: ubuntu-lococouncil
<cjohnston> ty
<paultag> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-21
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221
<Shadowchaser> hello all 
<AlanBell> could someone in the loco-council extend the approval of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uk for a bit please
<Shadowchaser> does anyone know if there is a loco in alabama?
<Shadowchaser> hello dpm
<dpm> hi Shadowchaser
<Shadowchaser> dpm im kinda new to ubuntu  how long you been using the os
<dpm> not sure, since around 2004?
<Shadowchaser> thats cool dpm ive been using ubuntu for about six months now  and in the last three everything in the house except the wifes laptop has gone to ubuntu 
<popey> Shadowchaser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlabamaTeam
<AlanBell> huh, I was about to say there wasn't an Alabama team based on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#North%20America
<dpm> that's great
<Shadowchaser> I am learning and have come to really like ubuntu still having a few problems but i always  can get great answers here 
<Shadowchaser> thanks popey 
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> Hi
<YoBoY> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> sorry to ping you all, but where I should report errors on the default ubuntu-CC.org page (when no locoteam exists) like for exemple http://ubuntu-pm.org/
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> Lot of links broken
<YoBoY> (at least 2 ^^")
<sbc> Does anyone know of a non-drupal implementation of the Support map? (as seen here: http://www.ubuntu-be.org/en/supporters https://code.launchpad.net/support.points.map)
<popey> YoBoY: wow, that page is old and massively wrong ☺
<popey> smurf I guess who works at noris networks
<YoBoY> popey: yes an old default page. All the unoccuped dns point to noris network / ubuntu-eu.org server ?
<YoBoY> I'll ask on #ubuntu-eu chan
<nlsthzn> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<nlsthzn> Hmmm... well that worked :p
<paultag> hey nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> paultag: Hey... just read the blog entry and had a few spare moments so decided to test the bot :p
<paultag> nlsthzn: :)
<Shadowchaser> hello al anyone chatting on here today ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<trinikrono> Good Mornings!
<MooDoo> morning
<HakanS> Good afternoon ;)
<Quintasan> Hi, ubuntu-pl has expired from locoteams-approved, can something be done about that the quick way or we need to follow some procedure?
<mhall119> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<MooDoo> Quintasan: see this page here, philippine team had same issue might be the same!
<MooDoo> http://old.nabble.com/Fwd%3A-loco-philippine-team-will-expire-soon-from-locoteams-approved-p31848936.html
<Quintasan> MooDoo: Thanks
<MooDoo> oh yeah or speak to one of the loco council :D
<MooDoo> Quintasan: sorry you're welcome :D
<czajkowski> Quintasan: you expired as you didnt re apply for re approal 
<czajkowski> actually this is -pl
<czajkowski> we have given you some time to re apply 
<czajkowski> after your release party and to update the wiki page as it was a bit bare 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<MooDoo> hello czajkowski 
<airurando> hi MooDoo
<airurando> That was a nice blog post on re-approvals.
<MooDoo> airurando: thank you....
<MooDoo> just getting my head round things for the UK's re-approval which is just soon
<airurando> MooDoo as you said its all about keeping good records for all that happens during the 2 years and then providing a summary page for the application in the suggested format. in
<locodir-user> hi
<MooDoo> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-24
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> hum... good morning :D
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> moring
<dholbach> mhall119, cjohnston: did you also get a mail about the unicode issue trying to add a meeting to LD?
<dholbach> if no, I'd be happy to forward the mail
<cjohnston> dholbach: I don't remember that
<dholbach> let me send it over to you
<dholbach> sent
<mhall119> dholbach: I got the email, can you add cjohnston to the settings.ADMINS so he gets them too?
<czajkowski> mhall119: why does Russia apprear twice under Asia and Europe http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<mhall119> czajkowski: because it's technically in both
<dholbach> mhall119, cjohnston asked IS to be added
<mhall119> dholbach: thanks
<daker> czajkowski, pong
<czajkowski> daker: you in morocco loco??
<daker> yep
<czajkowski> daker: any idea of the team contact email address please 
<czajkowski> pm it to me 
<mhall119> czajkowski: question about bug 801514
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801514 in loco-directory (and 1 other project) "making team contact a mandatory field when creating a team (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801514
<mhall119> when you say there's a field for "contact", do you mean in LD or LP?
<czajkowski> mhall119: I've reported in both 
<czajkowski> but in that case it's a LD bug as in the field team contact is emty 70% of the time 
<mhall119> ok, I didn't realize LP had that field at all
<czajkowski> so I've to go all of the place to find it 
<mhall119> I'm not sure if that's actually kept by LP, or if they just use it to send out an initial email and then forget about it
<czajkowski> mhall119: whats the point in being a team contact if you wont put your name down 
<czajkowski> really frustrated 
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's probably more a case of "Didn't know I needed to" than "Didn't want to"
<czajkowski> nope... they fill in admin
<czajkowski> but not team contact 
<mhall119> we pull admins from LP, I think
<czajkowski> well if they were using LD to add events you'd see it in a second.
<czajkowski> mhall119: if half can do it, I don't see why the other half can't either tbh 
<mhall119> again, I think it's more ignorance than apathy
<nigelb> We're now trying to solve a social problem with technology.
<nigelb> A reach out to the teams would be a good idea, particular in the loco-contacts list.
<mhall119> nigelb: which is fine, we just need the right technology
<czajkowski> nigelb: nope learnign nobody reads the list 
<czajkowski> I've mailed so far 40 teams today 
<czajkowski> by team contact 
<czajkowski> also mhall119 did FL get team banner ??
<czajkowski> or do I go throttle itnet7 
<mhall119> physical banner?
<nigelb> czajkowski: I wonder if we should just go in to loco channels and talk to them. There's enough of us willing to help to do that.
<mhall119> nigelb: we just need this technology: http://goo.gl/I7IEx
<nigelb> mhall119: hahaha
<czajkowski> nigelb: nope language barrier from now will just mail the team directly as we can now do that 
<czajkowski> and with the lc blog 
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah. from LP?
<czajkowski> nope
<nigelb> m/l?
<czajkowski> we haz magic :) 
<nigelb> or you just found the contact's email address and email'd them
<czajkowski> nigelb: 20 questions:) 
<czajkowski> nigelb: we the LC can mail teams directly
<czajkowski> simple 
<nigelb> czajkowski: \o/ WIN.
<nigelb> We need to solve the problem I mentioned in the bug report. I'll talk to LP folks once they're back from Dublin.
<czajkowski> already talked to them this morning 
<czajkowski> wishlist 
<nigelb> Not that one.
<mhall119> nigelb: czajkowski: the bug has been on our radar for a while, there's just no good way to solve it
<mhall119> but, since it's still an issue, we need to find the least-bad way 
<nigelb> I meant the one where we don't have all the members of a team to select as contact.
<mhall119> nigelb: I think we'll need to talk to some LP guys about how best to pull such a massive amount of data
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah, we'll have to wait until next week to find them more relaxed.
<mhall119> they get relaxed?
<nigelb> mhall119: Thunderdome next week.
<nigelb> Wait, you're the guy working for Canonical.
<nigelb> mhall119: Or if you have time now, we can go talk to them now :-)
<mhall119> nigelb: sure
<mhall119> what channel?
<nigelb> mhall119: #launchpad-dev
<Ronnie> ping czajkowski, paultag
<czajkowski> Ronnie: pong 
<czajkowski> just doing your last to do list now 
<czajkowski> email will be sent in the next 20 mins 
<czajkowski> it's beena  long day 
<Ronnie> our loco-contact (sense) has been absent for quite some time now (8 weeks)
<Ronnie> so this team meeting we decided to assign a back-up loco cantact
<Ronnie> contact*
<czajkowski> oh wrong person 
<czajkowski> Ronnie: what's up 
<Ronnie> for the time sense will be absent
<Ronnie> so i took that task on me. what steps should i take to become a (backup) loco contact
<czajkowski> well have you contacted him to see what's up ?
<Ronnie> czajkowski: yes, but we do not get response. hes very busy with his final months of his study
<Ronnie> except from his last planet post, we didnt get any sign of living
<YoBoY> Hi
<Ronnie> i think he will be back in juli or august
<czajkowski> it's very odd as I know sense is rather vocal and active 
<czajkowski> we do encourage people if they cannot take part in a leadership role to step aside and let the team know 
<Ronnie> czajkowski, yes, that was one of the reasons why we choose him as loco-contact
<czajkowski> but if you're happy to have someone stand in and sense knows this is tempory it really is up to your team. 
<Ronnie> our team needs a loco-contact atm, because we are in a big reorganize since (even before) the disapproval of ubuntu-nl
<YoBoY> Craque idea who came reading the last bugs of loco directory, Can't we ask mail alias Like contact.ubuntu-CC@ubuntu.com pointing to the mail of the loco contact ?
<YoBoY> Crazy
<Ronnie> a lot has changed since then, and we have a few questions, therefore we like to have a loco-contact
<Ronnie> sense will be informed about this. We use a team maillinglist where we discuss, and have a meeting once in 2 weeks
<Ronnie> besides the fact that sense is absent for now, the team thinks that a backup-loco-contact is always a good idea
<YoBoY> It's why we use a council
<czajkowski> YoBoY: one thing at a time please
<YoBoY> Sorry
<czajkowski> Ronnie: perhaps mal sense and ask him to step aside until he is ready to come back 
<Ronnie> YoBoY: we have a council too, but only one of the council is the loco-contact
<czajkowski> having one step in and then step out doesn't really seeem like a good idea 
<czajkowski> having a continious person in the role is better
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<Ronnie> continious is better indeed, but i acutally do not have time to be the loco-contact for a long time
<czajkowski> I think the plans for the team were a bit technical and may not be suitable in the long run tbh 
<czajkowski> but having no team contact is not good either 
<YoBoY> There is a hierarchy in our council. In fact the loco contact is the president, but "official" mails can ne adressed to more that one peuple, you just want an answer rom the mame person each time
<Ronnie> it it common for loco's to have multiple loco-contacts?
<czajkowski> Ronnie: in some cases it seems to be 
<czajkowski> no idea why 
<czajkowski> defeats the purpose of a team contact 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: lets not go down the route of the french team shall we 
 * YoBoY want to trash his phone
<czajkowski> I need huats here 
<Ronnie> czajkowski: should i come back with this question another time?
<czajkowski> Ronnie: nope was talking to YoBoY 2 conversations at once and only me here is confusing 
<czajkowski> Ronnie: I suggest you mail sense and suggest stepping aside til he has full time to help 
<paultag> Ronnie: it's totally normal and fine to have more then one contact, as long as there's one email (such as a mailing list)
<Ronnie> czajkowski: oke, ill do that
<paultag> also, pong :)
<czajkowski> eh you pong mister! 
<paultag> czajkowski: ♥ 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: now whats wrong with you 
<Ronnie> currently we use private mail for loco-contact, but ill discuss it with our council to change this into the council-mailinglist.
<czajkowski> Ronnie: see I dont agree with private lists it is the oposite of open loco ness
<czajkowski> and one of the reasons ye are unapproved 
<czajkowski> hiding conversations doesnt help anyone 
<Ronnie> the council-list is an open list to read
<Ronnie> and everyone can subscibe to post on it
<Ronnie> thats one of the big changes we made
<Ronnie> also all the meetings are open to participate (at least the second part, the first part is read-only for non council)
<Ronnie> i think having the communications with the loco-council on the mailinglist too instead of the private mail of the loco-contact is another step forwards
<YoBoY> czajkowski: nothing wrong with me
<YoBoY> I just suggested it should be great if loco teams have for the team contact an permanent email like contact.ubuntu-CC@ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> sorry if I confused you
<YoBoY> just add the idea and wanted to share
<YoBoY> had
<YoBoY> (sorry very bad english tonight...)
<czajkowski> no just made no sense in the context of the conversation :) 
<YoBoY> do you think this make sense to have email alias like that ?
<czajkowski> nope 
<czajkowski> I just want  team contacts email address
<czajkowski> plain and simple 
<czajkowski> can be their ubutu one 
<czajkowski> gmail one 
<czajkowski> what ever one they are going to read
<YoBoY> it's not for you, I was more thinking about visitors, not everyone want to share his email with the world, having an alias helps. And if the loco contact change, the alias just point to another email, more convenient for the occasional visitor
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-25
<openiduser477> hi everyone! :)
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<serfus> czajkowski, on your recent blog post, you got the address wrong, it should be http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams
<czajkowski> serfus: in the comments section
<czajkowski> I just typed it by hand 
<serfus> czajkowski, not in the comments, in the last paragraph, i think it's because of the capital T in teams
<czajkowski> fixed
<czajkowski> serfus: how goes your re approval application :) 
<serfus> we have an even planned for soon, so there will be pics to show on :-)
<czajkowski> good :) 
<czajkowski> tanks for the typo spotting 
<czajkowski> has been fixed 
<serfus> great
<serfus> frankly, i have no idea how the Israeli team was approved until now
<serfus> we had to work on many things, it wasn't in good shape
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> I know I got involed in it a year or so ago 
<serfus> i remember :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<serfus> top of the morning YoBoY 
<YoBoY> ^^"
<YoBoY> I was fighting with the garden, it's now clean :)
<YoBoY> czajkowski: great post yes, but like always, i don't agree with the fact that each team should have only one contact person. By the way, giving a standard email alias to the team contacts could help for your A) question. No reason to hide this email alias. This alias can be on the loco directory in clear. This alias can point to one or more person or a mailing list. You don't have to remember the email of a loco contact, just his/her name. ... :)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: I said contact(s)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: to be fair you tend to disagree with most things I say anyways :) 
<czajkowski> YoBoY: go talk to huats :)
<YoBoY> lol
<YoBoY> ok, if i find him
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-19
<trinikrono> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping reminder meeting tonight 
<trinikrono> hi where is the meeting today
<trinikrono> is it in #ubuntu-meeting?
<Geochr> correct
<czajkowski> trinikrono: yes at 8pm UTC 
<czajkowski> so in an hour and 45 mins from now 
<trinikrono> great czajkowski can you help me with some things
<trinikrono> if you have time
<czajkowski> trinikrono: I don't really but I can try am in the middle of cooking dinner :) just finished work 
<trinikrono> ok i run the ubuntu-tt team and i applying for ubuntu membership so i want to show you my application about what i did with the team, since i plan to get the team approved aswell
<trinikrono> this my page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/trinikrono
<czajkowski> trinikrono: which meeting are you going to tonight ?
<trinikrono> i hope you can have some advice for me
<trinikrono> i was just going to look at you guys meeting
<czajkowski> trinikrono: ah ok 
<trinikrono> the ubuntu membership meeting is thursday
<trinikrono> i moved 3 times in the last 6 moths so i wasnt as active as i would of liked
<czajkowski> trinikrono: looks good, what I would say is you dont need some of the loco details in there like fb  numbers, just list the activities you've oranised 
<czajkowski> trinikrono: nice testimonoals if you know anyone else just ask them to leave a comment, they don't have to be Ubuntu members either 
<czajkowski> trinikrono: hope that helps need pop off irc 
<trinikrono> well was mainly ubuntu hours
<trinikrono> i did not need to link to the events?
<czajkowski> trinikrono: that your organised or have a blog post on or some pictures. and some detail on your future plans 
<trinikrono> ok thanks dont burn the dinner
<trinikrono> :d SergioMeneses i would like to discuss the possibility of ubuntu-ve helping ubuntu-tt to become approved, i noticed that you are english also and i am bad at spanish
<trinikrono> i was asking around in the ubuntu-ve to introduce the team
<trinikrono> do you know Trinidad and Tobago SergioMeneses?
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, yes, I'm from Colombian
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, do you speak with ubuntu-ve before?
<trinikrono> ah i thought you where a member of the ubuntu-ve team
<trinikrono> just in the irc channel
<trinikrono> but i could not find someone who is english
<MarkDude> tatica is always willing to help in FOSS matters
<MarkDude> Even tho she can be a bit busy. 
<MarkDude> She is FOSS 1st, Fedora 2nd :)
<SergioMeneses> MarkDude, has right! tatica is online in this moment at #ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> MarkDude, she works with a lot of communities 
<MarkDude> She is awesome- and does great in English- and Espanol
<trinikrono> oh really
<SergioMeneses> trinikrono, yes, she is
<MarkDude> Yep, if she is busy- it may take her a bit
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
<Geochr> Good morning
<bon_> hello
<bon_> anyboy here?
<YoBoY> hi bon_
<czajkowski> ello 
<bkerensa_> If any LoCo folk are interested Ubuntu Oregon has a script were working on that will analyze a teams launchpad roster then look at total contributions via launchpad and throw back stats https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/get-contributors 
<bkerensa_> by default it does our loco but if you run the script with  -t Locolaunchpadname
<bkerensa_> boom
<bkerensa_> might take a few minutes depending on the size of a loco
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> good morning Ubuntu LoCos!
<locodir-user> is this only a website to talk about team stuff
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-22
<wylde_> o/
<trinikrono> hey czajkowski they made made a ubuntu member of because my work with ubuntu-tt so thank you for help
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-23
<locodir-user> good evening
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> any body here?
<ButterflyOfFire> Yopla locodir-user hello
<locodir-user> hello everyone
<locodir-user> js wondering if someone can help me with ubuntu isnatallation
<locodir-user> ?
<YoBoY> locodir-user, hi, this is not a support channel, you can find help on the #ubuntu channel
<locodir-user> how can i go there?
<YoBoY> just type this command here :
<YoBoY>  /join #ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire>  /join #ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire> ;) YoBoY 
<YoBoY> (starting with the /
<YoBoY> )
<YoBoY> trop tard ButterflyOfFire :)
<locodir-user> join #ubuntu
<locodir-user> ok thanks
<ButterflyOfFire> locodir-user,  start your command with a slash /
<ButterflyOfFire> or clique on #ubuntu with the right button of your mouse then join #ubuntu
<locodir-user> oh yes thanks 
<YoBoY> (don't know if this work on the web client… :p)
<ButterflyOfFire> heu *click
<ButterflyOfFire> On irssi YoBoY don't know :p
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah okay locodir-user is yousing the web gateway of freenode !
<YoBoY>  /join #ubuntu
<YoBoY> no right click on the irc web client :D
<YoBoY> but you can double click on it :D
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^ really
<ButterflyOfFire> We have yo invent the triple click ! I know bad idea :p
<ButterflyOfFire> to*
<YoBoY> or the long click
<YoBoY> like the long press on touch screens ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Humm yep that a good one YoBoY 
<ButterflyOfFire> *that's (oula my keyboard)
 * YoBoY retourne plier des tshirts orange ^^"
 * ButterflyOfFire souhaite bon courage à YoBoY 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-24
<trinikrono> ping greg-g in response to your question that i did not see at the meeting, yes i want to get ubuntu-tt approved i hope you can help me out :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> prova
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-20
<locodir-user> hi
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-23
<martinsluiz94> sou novo
<locodir-user> hallo comunity 
<locodir-user> ich habe eine frage   wie grige ich die fb api in meine app rein 
<locodir-user> scr 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
<BobJonkman1> Hi belkinsa: Just saw your request from *days* ago:
<BobJonkman1> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-locoteams.html#t20:58
<BobJonkman1> belkinsa: There is no Ubuntu-ca team meeting scheduled, neither for IRC nor VideoChat
<belkinsa> I know and I figured, but when is the next one?
<BobJonkman1> I'll poll the mailing list, see if there's sufficient interest.
<BobJonkman1> Last few meetings it's been mostly me talking to myself.
<BobJonkman1> Not much point in that, I already know what I'm going to say...
<belkinsa> Alright, thanks.  Ah, I see and I understand.  I almost had that happen to me in the UOS.
<belkinsa> I guess meetings should be from time to time if you can't hold monthly ones and you have no major projects.
<BobJonkman1> As long as it's being recorded or logged somewhere, then any information you give out can still be valuable to other who come across it later
<belkinsa> Indeed.
<BobJonkman1> That's right. Usually our meetings are just announcements of Ubuntu events, or local events
<BobJonkman1> So there may be a lull until the nearer the next release. Global Jam, &c.
<belkinsa> I see.  The UOS was last week, maybe it would be cool to hear stories if people have stories.
<BobJonkman1> But I'll ask on the list.
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<BobJonkman1> I only listened to SABDFL's talk. 
<BobJonkman1> Actually viewed most of it on the live stream
<belkinsa> I think I did more work than the other's in my track.  (was a track lead)
<BobJonkman1> Aside from the sad news about Ubuntu Edge there really wasn't that much
 * belkinsa still needs to listen to the keynote(s)
<BobJonkman1> On another topic: I just ran across the renewal session for the Catalan team. 
<BobJonkman1> The rejection of their renewal is quite upsetting to me
<belkinsa> I heard about it but I know more, but it stays with me and the other admins of the Ubuntu Ohio Team
<BobJonkman1> I hope that the LoCo Council reverses that decision.
<BobJonkman1> From reading the IRC logs, it seems like the destruction of a viable LoCo Team merely to follow some ill-conceived and badly applied bureaucratic rule
<BobJonkman1> It applies directly to the Canadian Team as well. There is an Ubuntu Quebec Team (provincial) and an Ubuntu Vancouver Team (municipal)>
<belkinsa> I think not.  But it raises the question about the LoCo's of the States.
<BobJonkman1> And only last year the LoCo Council was trying to split up Ubuntu-ca into provincial teams.
<belkinsa> And Canada, I guess.
<belkinsa> I really think those provincal teams should be really ReLoCo's rather than LoCo's.
<belkinsa> Or chapters or whatever they are called.
<BobJonkman1> In Canada Quebec is considered a distinct culture, with a separate, federally recognized language.
<BobJonkman1> Catalan and Catalonia is also a separate, distinct culture with its own language
<belkinsa> I hate to say this but LoCo's should be country based not language based.  They should be chapters or ReLoCo's of that country.
<BobJonkman1> It is merely an unfortunate accident of geo-political history that Catalan and Catalonia don't line up with the current international borders
<belkinsa> I see now.
<BobJonkman1> Catalan or Catalonia has about as much in common with Spanish and Spain as any other country
<BobJonkman1> It was pointed out that the Palestine Team was approved earlier. That' not a country.
<belkinsa> But still, I hate to say this I think it should the way that I think it should, ReLoCo's based on language within the LoCo based on country.  But it does raise the issue of communication.
<belkinsa> Really.  I think the LoCo's and the LC (sorry guys) need to be rebooted and rethought about.
<belkinsa> Really?*
<BobJonkman1> Already there are cancellations for events that were organized by the Catalan team. 
<belkinsa> Oh dear.  that's a shame.
<BobJonkman1> Think of what is best for the Ubuntu Community; don't just apply rules without evaluating if they're appropriate
<belkinsa> +1
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, enough from me.
<belkinsa> Same, sorry for that!
<belkinsa> ;)
<BobJonkman1> I would be happy to participate in any forum on this topic to make my views known.
<belkinsa> RIght, duh
<genii> belkinsa: We actually just had an in-person meeting this Saturday with 4 members attending
<belkinsa> That's good to hear, genii.
<belkinsa> In person is always better than online.
<genii> Especially when there's food :)
<belkinsa> Indeed.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-17
<20WAAFW9U> Serendipitously I just ran into this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AivEQmfPpk
<belkinsa> 20WAAFW9U, what's with the nick change?
<20WAAFW9U> Got disconnected, so my IRC client (pidgin) adds a suffix until the original nick clears the  server
<belkinsa> I see.
<20WAAFW9U> Oh, I see this: 20WAAFW9U
<20WAAFW9U> That seems a bit severe
<belkinsa> It does.
<BobJonkman> Better?
<belkinsa> Yup.
<BobJonkman> I'm usually BobJonkman or BobJonkman1 and sometimes get as high as BobJonkman3.  I don't think I've ever been 20WAAFW9U before
<mhall119> AlanBell: happy birthday :)
<mhall119> it still is on this side of the pond anyway, so I'm not technically late
<locodir-user> we cannt install canon printer in ubantu 12.04 lts
<locodir-user> any one help us
<BobJonkman1> Hi locodir-user: You may want to see if your printer is listed on https://www.openprinting.org/printers
<BobJonkman1> locodir-user: Otherwise you're best off asking support questions in the IRC channel #ubuntu -- this channel #ubuntu-locoteams is for the Local Community Teams around the world; more of an administrative channel than a technical support channel
<locodir-user> i have checked that printer is listed in openprinting.org
<locodir-user> model is canon LBP2900B
<BobJonkman1> OK, then pop over to #ubuntu and explain the problem, any error message you're getting, what you've tried, what the results were
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> AlanBell: ping
<genii> Ah, OK, in -meeting 
<geochr> !lococouncil I have sent an email on mailing list, please sent me a reply if someone is online.
<belkinsa> jose, ^^^
<jose> geochr: I'll reply in a couple minutes, finishing something
<jose> belkinsa: no need to double-highlight, thanks :)
<belkinsa> Sorry.
<belkinsa> I forgot you can see it
<jose> we have lococouncil and loco-council on highlight (which is... messy sometimes when spammers decide to hit)
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> Smart move.
<geochr> thanks Jose
<jose> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Hi, I have a Dell Poweredge T110 II with Ubuntu 13.10- the graphics are very laggy, could someone please help?
<belkinsa> locodir-user, please ask in #ubuntu, that is our support channel. To join type in /join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-19
<locodir-user> alo
<locodir-user> anyone?
<dholbach> good morning
<cyphermox> hey, the ubuntu-qc team received an expiry notice early this morning; but I don't remember seeing a earlier notice for the renewal or a coming CC meeting for the review, did I miss an email? :)
<belkinsa> Could because it's held in modertaion.
<cyphermox> belkinsa: doesn't look to be that way
<cyphermox> at least not on the ubuntu-quebec list, that's for sure :)
<belkinsa> Strange, have you e-mailed CC?
<cyphermox> I have not yet
<cyphermox> belkinsa: thanks, sent an email
<belkinsa> Not a problem, cyphermox.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<belkinsa> dholbach, I think you might need a reminder of the meeting here.  ;)
<dholbach> thanks
<mhall119> that's not for another hour right?
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2014-June/006700.html - see you in 1h! :)
<belkinsa> Yeah, mhall119.
<belkinsa> This (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2014-June/006700.html) will start in less than a minute
<BobJonkman1> Sorry I missed the meeting on LoCoPortal RSS feeds http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/20/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t15:00
<BobJonkman1> I think this is a great idea. Currently the RSS feed for http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/ points at a defunct website, http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ which we stopped using over two years ago. 
<BobJonkman1> It would be good if LoCo Team editors could add arbitrary Atom/RSS feeds (and remove them, too)
<BobJonkman1> Right now all our chapter leaders are sharing login credentials on http://pix.ie/ubuntuca because it's the only way to publish our pictures on the LoCo portal
<locodir-user> Hey Gang the folks at Conical refered me here, in my search for Ubuntu development of my Distro called KaraJamTM
<BobJonkman1> I think if you give responsibility to LoCo contacts to manage their Atom/RSS feeds they'll live up to that responsibility, and the LoCo Portal will be the better for it
<belkinsa> BobJonkman1, maybe you need to wait for the e-mail?
<BobJonkman1> belkinsa: ??? e-mail?
<belkinsa> Yup, someone, I think one of the LP people, will send one out to the LoCo Contacts list.
<belkinsa> It's in the end of the meeting someone.
 * BobJonkman1 goes back to the irclogs
<BobJonkman1> belkinsa: OK, I see the reference at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/20/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t15:35
<belkinsa> But I think doing it here is okay too if someone can chime in. ;)
<BobJonkman1> That sounds like it'll be an announcement after the spec is established and all the work is complete
<belkinsa> Maybe send out an e-mail with your ideas?
<belkinsa> locodir-user, where do you live?  You may have a Local Community (LoCo) that can help you.
<belkinsa> loco.ubuntu.com
<karajamtm-user> better?
<karajamtm-user> said I had a used name so i changed it..
<belkinsa> No, go to that site and find what country you are in and see if there is LoCo that you can contact
<karajamtm-user> You mean some in in my country?
<karajamtm-user> My project is international..hmm
<belkinsa> But I suggest you to start off small first than grow from there.
<belkinsa> That's why they pointed you here.
<karajamtm-user> I did a distro but some how I got some software I was not supose to use so i removed it but now need help to develope my product
<karajamtm-user> Huge opportunity for development and promoting Ubuntu to youth talent around the world.
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<belkinsa> Please explain who were are to karajamtm-user or point them to the right channel.
<karajamtm-user> Thanks belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<karajamtm-user> I am a grade nine educated developer, but I have thirty years in the music industry
<karajamtm-user> I need good educated people whom want the opportunity I am creating
<belkinsa> But really, I think should speak to your LoCo about this because they can help you or point you to the right direction.
<karajamtm-user> k
<karajamtm-user> who is that?
<karajamtm-user> there is one in Vancouver
<karajamtm-user> you mean contact them directly or join that group?
<belkinsa> Who, BobJonkman1?
<belkinsa> Join the LoCo (Canada, if that's the one), then you introduce yourself to their mailing-list which you need to join too.
<karajamtm-user> got ya
<karajamtm-user> ok I'll try again
<karajamtm-user> Thank you very much
<belkinsa> Here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> karajamtm-user, you can join their IRC channel at #ubuntu-ca
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> wb dholbach  
<elacheche> wxl, ping :)
<Scot_> Iemand die nederlands spreekt anwezig?
<Kilos> probeer hier Scot_  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl/
<Kilos> of /j #ubuntu-nl
<Scot_> bedankt
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> haha is cool a world wide word
<wxl> elacheche: pong
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-16
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you guys have been busy hey
<Kilos> just read the newsletter
<dholbach> me? :)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i saw your name there too
<Kilos> lemme check again
<dholbach> ah yes :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<Kilos> lol hi dpm  
<dpm> hi dholbach, Kilos
<Saami> anyone there???
<Kilos> hi Saami  
<Saami> r u from Bangladesh??
<Kilos> nope, south africa
<Saami> ooops! um looking for someone from BD
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-17
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<elacheche> o/ LoCos :)
<svij> mhall119: hey, do I remember correctly that you said on the Ubucon UOS-Session that we could use the same software on summit/uds.ubuntu.com for an ubucon?
<mhall119> svij: yes, in fact jose is doing that for the next UbuConLA
<svij> mhall119: but selfhostign should be also possible?
<mhall119> svij: if you want to self-host summit, but that's not always a pleasant experience
<svij> why?
<mhall119> the codebase just hasn't been polished for making independent deployments easy
<svij> oh i see.
<mhall119> and it's a bit of an organically-grown mess in places
<mhall119> but we can host your UbuCon schedule on summit.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> like http://summit.ubuntu.com/ubuconla-2015/
<svij> oh right
<svij> I'm thinking of an overall new website for ubucon.eu for next year
<svij> so I still have some time
<mhall119> svij: if all you need is a schedule display, it might be easier to write something custom or use a CMS plugin
<svij> thats django cms?
<mhall119> you can, there's probably stuff for Wordpress and Drupal too, depending on what you're more familiar with
<svij> at ubucon.de we use drupal, but I don't really like it, (old style, not that "moden" looking design etc)
<svij> mhall119: anyway, did you see my mail from a few weeks ago regarding that documentation site ?
<svij> I only got an answer from nhaines …
<mhall119> svij: yes, sorry I haven't replied yet. I'd be happy with helping add documentation (having now run an UbuCon myself), shall we use the wiki until nhaines has a chance to work on ubucon.org?
<svij> mhall119: we can, sure. The etherpad log from our uos meeting says, that it should be on c.u.com if I remember correctly
<svij> I'm acutally documenting everything in german (on wiki.ubucon.de), but it might be good in english and with experience from other countries
<svij> mhall119: there's already a site about "running an ubucon" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningAnUbucon but pretty outdated, last revision was in 2008…
<mhall119> (last edited by localhost), I'm not even sure what that means
<svij> probably some script
<mhall119> svij: is the current content worth keeping and building on? Or would it be easier to start something new from scratch?
<svij> mhall119: I didn't read it yet
<svij> mhall119: it doesn't look too bad, but I didn't read it completely so far
<svij> but we need more than one site …
<mhall119> svij: yeah, but it would be a place to start
<svij> sure
<mhall119> maybe break things out into different pages, like venue selection, recruiting speakers, etc
<svij> we have subpages for communication, overall tasks, timetable for tasks, organisation at the place of the ubucon, social network stuff, sponsoring, advertisements/marketing …
<nhaines> svij: if you pass along German documentation to me as it starts to reach stablish status, I can translate and localize those pages to English.
<nhaines> Not that you can't, but it'll be one less thing for you to worry about.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-18
<svij> nhaines: so you want to learn German? That's a great way :D. Most of the stuff from the last years are written down here http://wiki.ubucon.de/
<svij> but it's more a "log" without information for new people to organise an ubucon
<Kilos> morning all
<nhaines> svij: ich kann noch schon gut Deutsch sprechen... aber vielleicht nicht so gut wieder-und-wieder zu ubersetzen.  :)
<nhaines> Kilos: morning!
<Kilos> guten morgen mein herr
<Kilos> i cant either
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi JanC  
<ariabbas> .
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> nhaines: dann können wir ja lernen;)
<svij> hey dholbach and Kilos 
<dholbach> hey svij
<Kilos> hi svij  
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hey Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-19
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<Kilos> hi svij  
<dholbach> hey Kilos and svij
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<Kilos> cold in za but otherwise good ty and you dholbach  ?
<dholbach> it could be warmer in Berlin as well if you ask me :)
<Kilos> lol
<svij> raining in Dortmund (and sitting in the 13th floor is "uglier" than on the ground :D)
<nhaines> dholbach: I'll be camping this weekend in 40 degree weather.  So trust me, it's better in Berlin.  :)
<Kilos> enjoy nhaines  email some warmth here
<dholbach> I just had to do the maths to know what it's in °C - wow, that's not very warm
 * dholbach hugs nhaines
<svij> oh and I thought "40° C" …
<Kilos> oh my i thought that was in °C
<nhaines> dholbach: oh no, it's 103°F, 40°F.  ;)
<nhaines> 40 degree weather is cold but I've been in worse!
<nhaines> On the bright side, the creek we hike to will be 25°C, so wading across that will be nice.  :)
<dholbach> ahhhhhhh ok
<dholbach> sorry for the confusion
<svij> :D
<nhaines> And so will the 8yo I'll practice my German with.  :)  Although probably I'll spend a little time in the creek with him, and the rest of the time reading "Wee Free Men" by Terry Pratchett.
<nhaines> Need to find a good German book to read with him, but I did my part by watching "The Lion King 3" with him in German.
<Kilos> lol
<svij> nice ;)
<nhaines> Will be fun.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-20
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-21
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Tutul__> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-20
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-21
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> how are you, Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> great :)
<timyp> so true https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUSey3LWhgs
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-22
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> morning
<elacheche_anis> Morning LoCos
<tsimonq2> o/ elacheche_anis 
<svij> good morning!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-23
<Furkan_> hi, all
<Furkan_> подскажите, люди знающие: установил lubuntu, после загрузки "связка ключей" (или как то так) спрашивала пароль на разблокировку
<Furkan_> а вот сейчас не спрашивает, и соответственно, сети нет
<Furkan_> ifconfig все кажет, но пакеты не идут
<Furkan_> как хоть тот брелок называется, что бы его вручную запустит?
<Furkan_> seahorse не установлен
<Furkan_> до этого аптайм был дней 100, может обновление какое сеть уронило?
<Kilos> hi dholbach svig nhaines and others
<Furkan_> libnl*-3-200_3.2.21-1_amd64.deb откатывать пробовал
<Furkan_> hi,Kilos
<Kilos> hi Furkan_ 
<dholbach> hey Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-06-24
<car> hola a todos tengo problemas para instalar una impresora epson xp-211 en ubuntu 1604 lts, la instalé pero no puedo configurarla. segun sofware de ubuntu la tengo instalada
<wxl> !es | car
<ubot5`> car: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<car> muchas gracias
<wxl> de nada
<nhaines> Ya no seguro porque gente preguntarnos problemas técnicas.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-06-18
<Kilos> o/
